# Eleazar (high priest?)



## Preach (Jan 5, 2005)

In Numbers ch. 19, is Eleazar the high priest, or simply one of many priests? Thanks.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 5, 2005)

From my understanding he is one of many priests, not the high priest.


----------

